# Seed Boutique



## maineharvest (Jan 22, 2011)

Another successful order complete.  It took about 8 or 9 days from the day I ordered which was on a weekend.  Not sure if those guys are running that bank seven days a week or not.  All seeds popped as usual except for a few seeds that were crushed by the wonderful postal service.  I sent an email about the crushed seeds so maybe theyll hook up some kind of replacement but Im not sure if they will cause its not really their fault.  Its a risk you take when ordering seeds. 

Oh yeah, I almost forgot to say, I got some fem Northern Lights and the freebies were a mystery mix of fem seeds.  Both strains shot out a taproot after 24 hours in a glass of water.


----------



## rebel (Jan 27, 2011)

im awaiting my 2nd order also.
last i got mandalas satori and 8 mile high plus 5 blue sat. freebies

this time mandalas safari mix and nirvanas ak48 plus whatever freebies

saving all for outdoors.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 27, 2011)

You are lucky to get those Blue Sats Rebel.  

I did a few AK48 grows about four years ago and I loved that stuff.  Very potent, big producer, fast budding, and smells and tastes great.


----------



## rebel (Jan 29, 2011)

got em already. the boutique is super fast. got 10 freebies - 
Sam the Skunkman
mixed seeds x original haze x skunk#1


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 30, 2011)

Are you going to be growing the freebies?


----------



## rebel (Jan 31, 2011)

the freebies will be late harvesters for sure - 12wks.


----------

